# Working On The Mod Of My Fs 1



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Started on adding paracord to my FS 1 handle. I test wrapped it with two layers. Felt great. The handle is quite a bit larger with two layers, but I have big hands. I removed one layer and I think I like the two layers better.
1. My Trumark FS 1
2. My handle with two layers compared to my brothers FS 1, he has yet to touch it, so I've been using it to try the Trumark red bands.
3. Why I think it won't be too thick .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if it works for you, who is to say its wrong .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice mod


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

looks neatly done for sure


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

akmslingshots said:


> looks neatly done for sure


Yes even though it was a test wrap and I didn't tie it off, I wrapped it pretty tight and it held even when I put the brace back on and was giving it a good "feel". It felt real nice with the two layers. It's Rothco 550 type III, the stuff most folks recommended. Glad I found the camo. I'll be wrapping the sides of the brace too, just a single layer..lol. More pics to come. D:=


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I also plan to experiment with different amounts of weight in the handle 'til I have a weight I like and go with that.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got the two layers of paracord securely on the handle.
1. First layer done. Need about 12 1/2 to 13 feet.
2. Second layer done. Compared to unwrapped FS 1. Used almost 15 feet for second layer.
3. & 4. Two views with both layers.

Shot the other one today weighted just to check it out. I will be weighing down this mod.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow man!
Thats look great ...
Nice mod indeed.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

looking even better!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks great! I've been eye'n mine up thinking of putting some wood handles on it. Once though I got rid of the wrist brace it really
made it a better shooter for me.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Gonna weight the handle down today. I also plan on wrapping the wrist brace on the sides and I have some thoughts on making the wrist brace more secure on the bottom of the handle while still being easily removable. I shoot halfway between straight up and completely horizontal. The brace works well at that angle. I could see it being a complete pain shooting complete horizontal or straight up vertical. I want the brace to come off easily because I do plan on eventually trying other styles of shooting and I think with the handle wrapped and weighted it should still serve me well.

Bruno


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I got delayed in my progress due to someone trying to steal my car and probably same someone tried to break into my apartment. I don't believe I upset anyone, there are just some messed up folks around here. But alas, all is well. So the wrist brace is wrapped and I am shortly going to put weight in the handle and let it set over night (BBs and cement). I've got a couple of finishing touches tomorrow and then I'll put on some tubes. Ciao


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Update: My cement is no good !! I read the tube of cement before I opened it. Though it said good for most plastics (why I bought it, only $1 at WallyWorld) the back said do not use with polyethylene or polypropylene plastics. Did a bit of research, Trumark uses ABS plastic. Basically a mix of other plastics, though none described were the "poly" sort of things to avoid, there were the "mono" versions of both chemicals. Hmmm. The packaging also said "Contains acetone and isobutyl acetate". FURTHUR reading of the ABS plastic says how sturdy it is..yada ...yada... but it is "soluble in ......and acetone"....yikes. So I'll be looking for some other ways to secure the bbs in the handle. May not matter, but why chance it. Just a heads up for future reference. 
Bruno


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I finished...more or less.

The wraps on the braces are snug, but give and twist a little by design. Now the brace is just a bit snug on me, no movement like before, but not really tight at all. Quite comfy. With the brace in place there was still a bit of a wiggle where the brace snapped in, which I did not like. I covered the ends of the brace that snap into the handle and the grooves that the brace snaps into with Handi-Tak. Basically like silly putty. Won't dry out at all. Just the right amount of sticky. I scraped off what squirted out when I snapped the handle into place. The Hani-Tak was pale yellow so I colored it dark with water based felt tip pens. I got some on the aluminium and it wouldn't wipe off, so I figured what the heck. This was not intended to be a camouflage project. I wanted a thicker and better grip and to secure the brace better. Along the way I messed with it weighted down and decided to make it permanent. I used BBs and silicon. At the army surplus they had Rothco type III 550 in camo, my other choices were olive drab and turd brown. l liked the camo. Now the shiny aluminium is driving me nuts. I'll eventually do something about all the shiny spots. It's crossed my mind that when I have my first tube break to cut sections and slide down to the bottom segment of the forks and color it to match.

I used a section of cord and lashed the two sides of the brace together tightly at the handle, knotted it off well and used the rest for the lanyard.

Since this thing was never likely to be in my pocket anyway, I am not overly concerned about folding it closed. I can loosen the lash and easily remove the brace if I choose. The silly putty will come off easily, and yes it worked at eliminating my "wiggle" issue. The bands are on and I will be test driving tomorrow. D:=


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shot today inside. Rain !!....but it shot great.....easy to hold securely, the brace never sat 100% snug when in place, but today I was basically shooting with a rigid piece. Imagine, a brace that holds still. The kick was gone. I was surprised but before I weighted it there was often a kick and the brace would pop out just a bit and snap back in sometimes pinching me. Not today. I went through my normal routine of starting close and increasing my distance. Before regardless if I was 15 ft or 33 ft I was hitting a can about 15% of the time . Today 50-60 % percent. Inside though I only got to 24 feet, but at one point 11 in a row from there (14 of 15). An improvement for me. 
The only problem was my Handi-Tak silly putty stuff slowly squished out over time and when I was done the wiggle in the brace was back. No worries, since this was no longer gonna be a folder anyway I secured the brace with the silicon that I used to pack the BBs in the handle. If it's gonna be a starship then it's gonna be a starship. I'm quite sure I'm also going to be getting a good non braced slingshot sooner than later, but I will make this a better starship. I'm having a blast with it. Of course it won't be long before I want to start trying other tubes with it.

The best thing is tomorrow I'm going to a gathering at a friends a bit out of town.....20 acres and river front property.....gonna let some marbles soar down the river !! D:=


----------

